# Can you take Nexium and not eat anything afterwards?



## 13399 (Mar 21, 2007)

First of all I have LPRD (laryngopharyngol reflux, NO heartburn which 80% don't experience anyway) and this month I'm on 80mg Nexium a day because this type of reflux many times requires high doses of PPIs like that after all a combination of Nexium 40mg a day and Zantac 150mg a day only gave me like 50% improvement. Anyways I wake up at 10-11 AM and go to sleep at 1:30-3 AM (I work during the whole afternoon which sux btw). So I take my pill at the time I wake up before breakfest and the next pill I take about at 6-7 PM when I have dinner (I never have lunch since my day is stretched out like that). Is this too early? Should I just take my evening pill a few hours before I go to sleep or does it have to before I eat something. Because when I take the 2nd pill at 6-7 PM and I don't wake up till 10-11 AM that's many hours, so what should I do? And I notice every morning some symptoms in my throat when I wake up for about an hour till they pass so this means something. So in conclusion, is it ok to take Nexium and then not eat anything afterwards will it still work?


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

So wiener bur, did your doctor originally prescribe Nexium plus Zantac at the same time??Did you take them together or apart? What dosages did he have you on??Thanks.


----------



## 13399 (Mar 21, 2007)

first I was given Nexium 40mg a day, worked good but only like 50-60%. He gave me Zantac 150mg in the morning additionally after a few months and didn't help one bit. I took the Zantac off and he gave me Nexium 80mg a day, been doing that for a week and feel beautiful.


----------

